# PVC to foam glue ??



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

hi all, hope ur all way more ahead than me with ur haunts. I'm wondering what is the best addhesive or glue to glue pvc to foam ?? I want to glue a piece of pvc to the back of my tombstones so i can slide a piece of rebar into them . 
Or what is the best way to secure the tombstones.???


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Any polyurethane glue will do, like Gorilla glue, or Elmers Ultimate, I've hears of people using liquid nails too.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I did that exact same thing with my stones and used gorilla glue, it worked fine, you just have to put some weight on them to hold the pvc down flat while the glue dries. I used bricks, they were just the right weight and did not make any dents in the foam, it dries really quick too.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

One tip on Gorilla glue: if you lightly dampen both surfaces it'll dry (cure) faster, in as little as 1 hour. But, it'll foam up and has a tendency to move; so make sure it's clamped securely. 

I was glueing some plywood backs to mine and the plywood slid all the way over to one side when the table was just a tiny bit off level. Lucky, I caught it before it set up.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I've just used a hot glue gun, because it is what I had around. It lasted through the season last year, but in storage about half of them came off.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Any polyurethane glue will do, like Gorilla glue, or Elmers Ultimate, I've hears of people using liquid nails too.


If you use the liquid nail ( I do ) make sure it says for foam board on the tube. You may also want to lightly sand the pvc. Just to take the shine off and rough up the surface for the glue to bond to it easier.
A side note : sand pvc when painting too, the paint will bond with the pvc and not chip off.


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

awsome tips everyone. I've seen the liquid nails foam board glue. I will use the gorillia glue, I'll sand the pvc, and wet both surfaces and use weights to hold the pvc down to the tombstone. 

I guess this is the way to go. For the last 4 years I've been pounding rebar into the ground then using wire around that and the tombstone. It worked , and I'm surprised it did 'nt damage the tombstones with the wind, but it was electrical wire with a plactic coating so that probley saved the wear and tear. thanx all


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I've used Elmer's wood glue, liquid nail, hot glue, regular cocking, and even 'glued' them together with great stuff. 

Liquid nail was my favorite.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Slimy... Um... Regular _cocking_???
While all of us here do love halloween, I think that's taking things a bit too far!

I'm hoping you meant caulking.


----------



## Shaka (Jul 29, 2009)

Messing up my project schedule....... I don't have any spare time for rework

My tombstones that I recently made and displayed in my yard are coming apart. We've had two days of rain and the foam tombstones are coming off the wooden supports. 

I used Liquid Nails for foam molding to glue the foam board to the plywood. I did read the fine print and it did say "not for exterior use"/

Anyones else having this problem?

Will Gorilla Glue work better?


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

gorilla glued em last year...........still holding strong. Gorilla gluing some more as I speak


----------



## Shaka (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll try the Gorilla, thanks!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

It should - no doubt. A little pricey but worth it. Not having seen the tombstones this is just a guess but for a quick fix I'm a sucker for good ol' hot glue.


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

How thick is tombstone? I would rather insert a dowel or rebar into bottom of foam itself, but this assumes a thick piece.

If you go this route, go slow and use a drill bit "by hand". This will help cut the hole and not just jam it all up. Be super careful not to poke thru face sides.

Unless this is huge stone, or somehow very windy...it should not take very much to stand them up in the yard...rebar is likely way more than needed. A thick wire might work and will stick in the foam bottom on its own.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have had really good luck with a thin layer of wood glue, then a bead of hot glue on top of that... the hot glue holds it long enough for the wood glue to set. Its the cheapest way to go for me, especially since liquid nails tends to peel off eventually.


----------

